# How was your Valentines day?



## MissouriBassin (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I have no signifigant other so I called one of my single friends and asked him if he wanted to head out to Cabelas. (I know better than to try to take a married man to Cabelas on Valentines day, lol) I had never been there and thought this would be the perfect day. The store is only about 40 minutes from where I live.

What a night it turned out to be. We are almost there, maybe a mile from the store and I notice that my transmission slipped a little bit at higher rpms. Ok, I thought, there is a convenience store around where Cabelas is, I will drive slow, keep the rpms down, stop at the convenience store and check the fluid. It is probably just a tad low. Well, we get there and Cabelas is in sight but no convenience store close so I pull into the Cabelas lot and decide we will gingerly drive to the convenience store located maybe a half mile past the store after shopping. As I pull into the lot the transmission goes out completely! all gears are like it is in neutral. Check the fluid, it is full but the fluid is black. Oh crap, the tranny is gone. 

Well, I wasn't going to let this ruin the trip. We did make it to Cabelas so why not just go in and do what we are going to do and when we are ready to leave, get a towtruck on the way. The store was awesome, great aquarium with some FAT fish, Largemouth, smallmouth, catfish, etc. It is weird looking into the aquarium and on the other side of the glass is a catfish that had to weigh 50 lbs and we just stared into each others eyes. that fish had a belly larger than most American males! lol. I could watch those fish for hours! The other wildlife exhibits were really cool also and I appreciate all mother nature has to offer but fishing is my passion. 

So, I buy a few bomber crankbaits that were on clearance for $1.99 (always looking for the deals) and we head out with our new friend the tow truck driver. $170 later my Explorer was back in my driveway. 

After this, I had quite an appetite. It is around 11pm by now so we decide to go to Dennys and grab a bite to eat. The service was less than stellar to say the least. One person took our drink order, another person took our food order, and yet another person brought our food. They even brought our appetizers with our meal. Let me correct that, they brought my appetizer, not my friends' which they claimed he didn't even order. I usually like them before the meal but whatever. Had to go to the servers station to get silverware and napkins, had to go to the server station to get drink refills. What kind of service is this? We NEVER had a server check on us after the food was dropped off. 

As if the night wasn't bad enough already, I get home and take my jacket off. Damn it's cold in here! I bump up the thermostat thinking It is just because I turn it down a few degress If I know I am going to be gone for a while. What's this? Cold air coming from the vents? I Go downstairs and yep, the furnace is not igniting. One good thing, I have 4 space heaters so I place one in each room (2 bedrooms, livingroom and kitchen). I decide to just do this and call the landlord in the morning. I don't want to wake her when I can make it overnight anyway. The landlord has someone on the way right now to fix the problem, so maybe this day will be better.

I apologize for the rant, it was a long night. So, how was your Valentines day? lol


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2007)

Mine went like this. I woke up at 5:30 AM and had to deal with the snow storm, traffic, and a Department of Defense audit on all our servers (this is a nightmare in itself). I worked all day and it took me 2 hours to get home because of the snow and traffic (normally 30 minutes). I finally get home and thanks to the snow Patrol, I have a huge bank of snow blocking my driveway. Not a big deal for me since I have a Truck, but My Wifes Honda....no way. I spend the next hour or so cleaning that up. I go inside and I have to dial in at work to help the team with this stupid audit. I finally called it quits at 8:15 PM. I was out like a light by 8:30 on the couch my wife says. I said Happy Valentines day sweetheart.

And thats how it went.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 16, 2007)

I had oral surgery on the 13th, and a LOT of pain meds on the 14th, so, I dunno how mine went!


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I had oral surgery on the 13th, and a LOT of pain meds on the 14th, so, I dunno how mine went!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

mine was pretty run o the mill. Flowers for the ol lady, dinner then a movie.... thats about it. :roll:


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 18, 2007)

dang, mines not as bad as all of yours but i woke up at 4:45 am while i got to bed the night before at 1 am and shoveled snow until 1:30 pm then ate breakfast for lunch, took an hour nap and then went to my gander mtn. job for Inventory which stunk until 10:30 pm, and woke up at 4:00 the next mornin


----------

